# Engine oil as tyre shine???



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

hi guys,


spoke to a guy at work today who says he uses car engine oil as tyre shine. he said he uses any old cheapo engine oil and brushes it on. Gives a really glossy finish.

Has anyone tried this before?
Surely will this not wash off and go onto the tyre tread and make the tyres more slippery?
I do allot of motorway miles so my tyres would heat up allot and the oil will just get hot will it not?


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

you would slide all over... Also fling oil up the sides?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

:wall: and thats all i am saying :tumbleweed:


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Never tried this, but have heard of it, an old dealer trick!! I use Megs endurance, a great product.

Nigel


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Oil deteriorates rubber so you would probably end up with trashed sidewalls.

I wouldnt take the chance to be honest.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I knew a tightarse years ago who tried that on a motorcycle, the result was spectacular to say the least....:doublesho


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

:lol:


neilb62 said:


> I knew a tightarse years ago who tried that on a motorcycle, the result was spectacular to say the least....:doublesho


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

1, i doubt its much good for the tyres

2, wouldnt want it getting on the treads

3, oil goes all white when water gets on it

4, sling up the side of the car

you can get cheapo tyre slick for similar money to cheap oil ...


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

I will give it a try on one back wheel tomorrow and report back my findings. Previously I have used car plan tyre slick which is nice and easy to use but it only lasts about two days. I do about 1000 miles a week so hence a long life tyre shine would be ideal.


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

surely would all tyre products (cheapo and top end stuff) not splash up on the side?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

I also know of a valeting company that put tyre shine all over a honda fireblades tyres The customer pulled away from there premises and got no more than 100 metres down the road when he was greeted with a road, sky road sky, ambulance moment. :doublesho


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I use Megs endurance gel applied with a sponge applicator, it stays put and lasts well...:wave:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

zstd said:


> surely would all tyre products (cheapo and top end stuff) not splash up on the side?


depends how it is applied, also gloss it have a tyre dressing that soaks into the rubber (IIRC)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zstd said:


> surely would all tyre products (cheapo and top end stuff) not splash up on the side?


if its applied correctly, then no


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Motorway blowout anyone???


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

zstd said:


> hi guys,
> 
> spoke to a guy at work today who says he uses car engine oil as tyre shine. he said he uses any old cheapo engine oil and brushes it on. Gives a really glossy finish.
> 
> ...


If I told you that you can use it as sunbathing oil would you use it? Didn't think so .


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

zstd said:


> I will give it a try on one back wheel tomorrow and report back my findings. Previously I have used car plan tyre slick which is nice and easy to use but it only lasts about two days. I do about 1000 miles a week so hence a long life tyre shine would be ideal.


:doublesho:doublesho i honestly would not even think about it mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zstd said:


> I will give it a try on one back wheel tomorrow and report back my findings. Previously I have used car plan tyre slick which is nice and easy to use but it only lasts about two days. I do about 1000 miles a week so hence a long life tyre shine would be ideal.


don't do it.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

this has got to be a wind up

id sooner have grotty tyres than unsafe ones


----------



## zstd (Mar 5, 2009)

right guys,
im not doing it! a very stupid idea from me!


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Any pertoleum spirit including a CRAP OIL is a destroyer of natural rubber. :doublesho

And TYRES are made of natural rubber. :car:

Be prepared to either spend some money on new tyres or buy a new car cos you trashed your old one when the tyres went POP and you finished up in a heap on a bend somewhere. 

P


----------



## AFW (Feb 27, 2009)

I find this thread amusing as just over a week ago I was on here asking how to get rid of that  off my tyres as it made cleaning the wheels a pig and was ruining my wheel brushes. It was applied by the dealers following a valet.

Don't do it!!!


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

WTF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Loads of dealers do it, not reccomended obviously, but some of the comments on here re: safety are a bit over-dramatic.

Not that it even goes on the bit which touches the road, if it did, it would be rubbed off in no time at all.

I wouldn't advise putting it on though, slow or fast it *will* damage the rubber to some degree.


----------



## johnpigg (Oct 28, 2008)

Oil is extremely detrimental to rubber, hydraulic fluid spilt on a tyre will result in large soft bulges in about 24 hours, engine oil would probably do the same albeit slower. If you want to save £3 on a tin of tyre shine, crack on but I think you'd be a fool!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

zstd said:


> surely would all tyre products (cheapo and top end stuff) not splash up on the side?


Spray on products do have a tendancy to spin off, but those applied by foam applicator or brush have better durability.

As already said using oil is common place even at main dealers. and yes oil does degrade rubber, so be careful with any belts in the engine bay too.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

snoop69 said:


> Oil deteriorates rubber so you would probably end up with trashed sidewalls.
> 
> I wouldnt take the chance to be honest.


I'm not condoning the original idea of oil on sidewalls at all (not a good idea)! But oil doesn't deteriorate *all* rubber. Some rubbers are made from a solution containing congealed oil, these rubbers will break down in contact with oil! Other rubbers (for example certain O-ring materials like Viton) are fine in contact with oil! Just thought I'd enlighten you all lol!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

zstd said:


> hi guys,
> 
> spoke to a guy at work today who says he uses car engine oil as tyre shine. he said he uses any old cheapo engine oil and brushes it on. Gives a really glossy finish.
> 
> ...


Whats the point? 
Trim or tyre gel can be had for as little as £1, I can't even think of a cheap oil, but Im sure even the supermarket own brand is not that low cost.
Tell your mate he's a ****er :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

G220 said:


> Loads of dealers do it, not reccomended obviously, but some of the comments on here re: safety are a bit over-dramatic.
> 
> Not that it even goes on the bit which touches the road, if it did, it would be rubbed off in no time at all.
> 
> I wouldn't advise putting it on though, slow or fast it *will* damage the rubber to some degree.


I think a lot of tyres nowadays are nylon compounds with some element of rubber, still as many suggest why put oil on the tyres?, can't see one logical reason to do so, even if I don't fully agree with the extremities of the safety element pointed out.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Megs endurance cant beat it


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

buff not enuf said:


> Megs endurance cant beat it


Actually, I'm quite certain somebody put a post up comparing the megs endurance vs armorall tire gel and the megs came 2nd :lol:


----------

